# The unnecessary totalitarianism that is school uniforms.



## Pax Romana

Thank god school uniforms don't exist in most schools in America. I realize a couple Catholic/private schools have them. But if they ever hit public schools, there will be an open rebellion against the federal government of United States. A rebellion that will result in massive loss of life. Taking away the right to dress freely in American high schools and junior high schools is the line that we the people of the United States of America draw. Our Founding Fathers gave us the right to bear arms to prevent totalitarianism and rebel against our government if need be. I hope it doesn't come to a rebellion, but we will rebel if necessary. Hopefully things will never come to that though, hopefully school uniforms never exist. And they never will, because if they did, there would be a rebellion. Everyone will rebel, both high school students and your average citizen who has had enough of this totalitarianism in America.


----------



## xotoxi




----------



## uscitizen

I think uniform dress codes in all schools thru 12th grade are a good thing.  It removes sources of strife and peer pressure.


----------



## uscitizen

xotoxi said:


>



those ladies seem to want to be black.


----------



## Pax Romana

xotoxi said:


>



That's a band dressed up for a concert/music video. What are you trying to say exactly?


----------



## Pax Romana

uscitizen said:


> I think uniform dress codes in all schools thru 12th grade are a good thing.  It removes sources of strife and peer pressure.



No one said anything about dress codes, what are you on about?


----------



## xotoxi

Pax Romana said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a band dressed up for a concert/music video. What are you trying to say exactly?
Click to expand...


I just wanted to post a picture of some hot bitches wearing neckties.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

For girls especially.    My sisters both resented horribly that most of neighbors shopped at Nordstroms and we shopped at the Montgomery Ward discount store.   
The point is to keep the kids focused on studies, not who is wearing the latest thing.

It also eliminates the issues of obscene tshirts, ad hoc dress codes that are unenforceable, and helps forge a unified identity for the school.

As for their purported virtue of helping discipline, the experience I have seen in Japanese and Korean media suggests otherwise.


----------



## High_Gravity

xotoxi said:


>



Those are uniforms I will support.


----------



## uscitizen

Pax Romana said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think uniform dress codes in all schools thru 12th grade are a good thing.  It removes sources of strife and peer pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one said anything about dress codes, what are you on about?
Click to expand...


Umm what is requiring uniforms if not the far extreme of a dress code?

DUH!


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## uscitizen

quote=xotoxi;3099380]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]

Those are uniforms I will support.[/QUOTE]

It does not look like those uniforms provde much support nor need to for those ladies.


----------



## Pax Romana

High_Gravity said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are uniforms I will support.
Click to expand...

Dumbass, that's not sexy. I've seen hotter.


----------



## Pax Romana

uscitizen said:


> Pax Romana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think uniform dress codes in all schools thru 12th grade are a good thing.  It removes sources of strife and peer pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one said anything about dress codes, what are you on about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm what is requiring uniforms if not the far extreme of a dress code?
> 
> DUH!
Click to expand...


A dress code just prevents prostitute style clothing and obscene t-shirts and what-not. A uniform is something that forces you to wear something and be branded by the government.


----------



## uscitizen

Pax Romana said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pax Romana said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said anything about dress codes, what are you on about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm what is requiring uniforms if not the far extreme of a dress code?
> 
> DUH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A dress code just prevents prostitute style clothing and obscene t-shirts and what-not. A uniform is something that forces you to wear something and be branded by the government.
Click to expand...


You need to rethink your position.


----------



## High_Gravity

Pax Romana said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pax Romana said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said anything about dress codes, what are you on about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm what is requiring uniforms if not the far extreme of a dress code?
> 
> DUH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A dress code just prevents prostitute style clothing and obscene t-shirts and what-not. A uniform is something that forces you to wear something and be branded by the government.
Click to expand...


Have you seen some of the pics posted here? I have been countries where the school uniform is mandatory and those girls fix those uniforms up to look slutty as hell.


----------



## xotoxi

uscitizen said:


> It does not look like those uniforms provde much support nor need to for those ladies.



I get the sense that the above girl is _INTENTIONALLY _dancing like that to make her breasts bounce!


----------



## California Girl

uscitizen said:


> I think uniform dress codes in all schools thru 12th grade are a good thing.  It removes sources of strife and peer pressure.



You must be wrong.... because I agree with you.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Pax Romana

Before anyone says "it's just clothing" then you sir are a fool.

"it's just just a school uniform that you're forced to wear against your will"
"it's just a curfew that effects everyone"
"it's just surveillance cameras in public"
"it's just getting patted down at airports"
"it's just censorship of 'unsavory' media"
"it's just the government controlling the press"
"it's just the right to hold supposedly 'bad' people without charging them with a crime"

Where does it end? It won't ever end. If we give them an inch, they will ruin America even more so than it already is. The government wants for there to be complete "order" and absolutely no freedoms. It would be easier for the government that way, then they could bend the universe to their will.


----------



## California Girl




----------



## High_Gravity

Pax Romana said:


> Before anyone says "it's just clothing" then you sir are a fool.
> 
> "it's just just a school uniform that you're forced to wear against your will"
> "it's just a curfew that effects everyone"
> "it's just surveillance cameras in public"
> "it's just getting patted down at airports"
> "it's just censorship of 'unsavory' media"
> "it's just the government controlling the press"
> "it's just the right to hold supposedly 'bad' people without charging them with a crime"
> 
> Where does it end? It won't ever end. If we give them an inch, they will ruin America even more so than it already is. The government wants for there to be complete "order" and absolutely no freedoms. It would be easier for the government that way, then they could bend the universe to their will.



In schools with a large Muslim population they can put the girls in the hijab.


----------



## uscitizen

xotoxi said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does not look like those uniforms provde much support nor need to for those ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the sense that the above girl is _INTENTIONALLY _dancing like that to make her breasts bounce!
Click to expand...


Really?

Ohh well does not matter to me


----------



## Mr Natural

uscitizen said:


> quote=xotoxi;3099380]



Those are uniforms I will support.[/QUOTE]

It does not look like those uniforms provde much support nor need to for those ladies.






[/QUOTE]


She'd better enjoy 'em while she's got' em.

In the not too distant future they'll be hanging down to her knees.


----------



## uscitizen

Mr Clean said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> quote=xotoxi;3099380]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are uniforms I will support.
Click to expand...


It does not look like those uniforms provde much support nor need to for those ladies.






[/QUOTE]


She'd better enjoy 'em while she's got' em.

In the not too distant future they'll be hanging down to her knees.[/QUOTE]

who cares about her enjoying em?

I am enjoying em.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

I have to admit that the folks who design uniforms for girls in Japan and Korea would probably be arrested here for mental illness.  They are way weird sometimes.  

These are some tame ones.






And whoever designed the school uniform used in most of the Xussr was a sadist and a misogynist who was into female humiliation.


----------



## 007

xotoxi said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does not look like those uniforms provde much support nor need to for those ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the sense that the above girl is _INTENTIONALLY _dancing like that to make her breasts bounce!
Click to expand...


There's more sag than bounce... acky.


----------



## xotoxi

High_Gravity said:


>



SCHOOL UNIFORMS MAKES YOU INTO A LEZZBIANN!!!

OH NOES!!!


----------



## xotoxi

Pale Rider said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does not look like those uniforms provde much support nor need to for those ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the sense that the above girl is _INTENTIONALLY _dancing like that to make her breasts bounce!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's more sag than bounce... acky.
Click to expand...

Yep.  She's gonna get all yeasty underneath those hanging sacks if she doesn't lift n' dry.


----------



## Sheldon

Pax Romana said:


> Thank god school uniforms don't exist in most schools in America. I realize a couple Catholic/private schools have them. But if they ever hit public schools, there will be an open rebellion against the federal government of United States. A rebellion that will result in massive loss of life. Taking away the right to dress freely in American high schools and junior high schools is the line that we the people of the United States of America draw. Our Founding Fathers gave us the right to bear arms to prevent totalitarianism and rebel against our government if need be. I hope it doesn't come to a rebellion, but we will rebel if necessary. Hopefully things will never come to that though, hopefully school uniforms never exist. And they never will, because if they did, there would be a rebellion. Everyone will rebel, both high school students and your average citizen who has had enough of this totalitarianism in America.



So let me get this straight.


Federal government telling adults what drugs they can't consume = too bad for the potheads; they're criminals because it's illegal

School board setting uniform dress code = totalitarianism that will lead to violent revolution


----------



## High_Gravity

Baruch Menachem said:


> I have to admit that the folks who design uniforms for girls in Japan and Korea would probably be arrested here for mental illness.  They are way weird sometimes.
> 
> These are some tame ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whoever designed the school uniform used in most of the Xussr was a sadist and a misogynist who was into female humiliation.



Alot of perverts here in the US would not mind having the girls wear those mandatory uniforms.


----------



## Pax Romana

High_Gravity said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that the folks who design uniforms for girls in Japan and Korea would probably be arrested here for mental illness.  They are way weird sometimes.
> 
> These are some tame ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whoever designed the school uniform used in most of the Xussr was a sadist and a misogynist who was into female humiliation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of perverts here in the US would not mind having the girls wear those mandatory uniforms.
Click to expand...


School uniforms are sluttier than what teens actually wear.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Ropey

xotoxi said:


>



Those are school uniforms I could live with. In my day, the uniforms were shirt, tie and dress pants and the girls had to wear dresses.

I like ladies in dresses. When the economy slows down, the hemlines rise.


----------



## ConHog

School uniforms would be a good thing. Think of all the ills that would be eliminated. No more kids being made fun of because their families can't afford the latest fashions, no more kids being robbed for their Nikes..... But it won't ever happen.


----------



## Pax Romana

Fact: There is no legitimate reason for school uniforms to exist.

Myth: School uniforms make everyone treat each other like equals.


----------



## Mr Natural

ConHog said:


> School uniforms would be a good thing. Think of all the ills that would be eliminated. No more kids being made fun of because their families can't afford the latest fashions, no more kids being robbed for their Nikes..... But it won't ever happen.




Not to mention the substantial sums of money parent could save on clothing for the little assholes.


----------



## California Girl

ConHog said:


> School uniforms would be a good thing. Think of all the ills that would be eliminated. No more kids being made fun of because their families can't afford the latest fashions, no more kids being robbed for their Nikes..... But it won't ever happen.



Yep. Those would be my main reasons for  supporting uniforms. I wore a uniform at school. 

Personally, I think the OP is still at school.... and unlikely to be in one that has a uniform. Those schools tend to teach kids critical thinking, this one seems incapable of thinking at all.... It does, however, whine a lot.


----------



## Pax Romana

Let's face it, school uniforms will never happen.


----------



## California Girl

Pax Romana said:


> Let's face it, school uniforms will never happen.



So, you started a thread ranting about some mythical totalitarianism.... about something that even you know won't ever happen. 

Man, you are embarrassingly stupid.


----------



## High_Gravity

Pax Romana said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that the folks who design uniforms for girls in Japan and Korea would probably be arrested here for mental illness.  They are way weird sometimes.
> 
> These are some tame ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whoever designed the school uniform used in most of the Xussr was a sadist and a misogynist who was into female humiliation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of perverts here in the US would not mind having the girls wear those mandatory uniforms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> School uniforms are sluttier than what teens actually wear.
Click to expand...


You are correct.


----------



## Foxfyre

Sometimes you have to wonder.  Some people despise the rich and think there should be a limit on what any one person is allowed to earn and that it is only good and right that wealth should be confiscated and dispensed to the poor.

Some people won't allow the word "Christmas" or any of the great historic traditional Christmas music because some non-Christian kid might feel left out or offended.

Some people get their panties in a bunch over the slightest infraction of poltically correct speech that could even possibly offend a minority or other protected group.

Some people think there shouldn't be grades in school or other measures that reward superior performance lest the slower kids feel less competent or important.

Some people think it would be demeaning and insulting to require people to perform menial public service in return for their welfare checks or other benefits.

And then some of these same people think it would be over the line to require school uniforms that would equalize all the kids who otherwise are forced to compete with the Gucci shirts, $200 sneakers, cashmere sweaters, and designer jeans when they are unable to do so?   Nobody thinks that would be a boost to the self esteem of all and relieve the pressure on everybody?


----------



## High_Gravity

Foxfyre said:


> Sometimes you have to wonder.  Some people despise the rich and think there should be a limit on what any one person is allowed to earn and that it is only good and right that wealth should be confiscated and dispensed to the poor.
> 
> Some people won't allow the word "Christmas" or any of the great historic traditional Christmas music because some non-Christian kid might feel left out or offended.
> 
> Some people get their panties in a bunch over the slightest infraction of poltically correct speech that could even possibly offend a minority or other protected group.
> 
> Some people think there shouldn't be grades in school or other measures that reward superior performance lest the slower kids feel less competent or important.
> 
> Some people think it would be demeaning and insulting to require people to perform menial public service in return for their welfare checks or other benefits.
> 
> And then some of these same people think it would be over the line to require school uniforms that would equalize all the kids who otherwise are forced to compete with the Gucci shirts, $200 sneakers, cashmere sweaters, and designer jeans when they are unable to do so?   Nobody thinks that would be a boost to the self esteem of all and relieve the pressure on everybody?



The same kids whos parents send them to school in shitty clothes, will end up looking shitty in their school uniforms as well.


----------



## Foxfyre

High_Gravity said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you have to wonder.  Some people despise the rich and think there should be a limit on what any one person is allowed to earn and that it is only good and right that wealth should be confiscated and dispensed to the poor.
> 
> Some people won't allow the word "Christmas" or any of the great historic traditional Christmas music because some non-Christian kid might feel left out or offended.
> 
> Some people get their panties in a bunch over the slightest infraction of poltically correct speech that could even possibly offend a minority or other protected group.
> 
> Some people think there shouldn't be grades in school or other measures that reward superior performance lest the slower kids feel less competent or important.
> 
> Some people think it would be demeaning and insulting to require people to perform menial public service in return for their welfare checks or other benefits.
> 
> And then some of these same people think it would be over the line to require school uniforms that would equalize all the kids who otherwise are forced to compete with the Gucci shirts, $200 sneakers, cashmere sweaters, and designer jeans when they are unable to do so?   Nobody thinks that would be a boost to the self esteem of all and relieve the pressure on everybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same kids whos parents send them to school in shitty clothes, will end up looking shitty in their school uniforms as well.
Click to expand...


No doubt.  We all know people who look fresh, well pressed, and neat at all times.  And we all know those who seem to just unravel before our eyes no matter how much care is taken to dress them well.  

So yes, personal grooming and hygiene will still need to be emphasized--we had a LOT of instruction on that kind of stuff when I was in school, mostly from my beloved music teacher/choir director, but I still think putting the kids in uniforms would have an overall positive effect.


----------



## High_Gravity

Foxfyre said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you have to wonder.  Some people despise the rich and think there should be a limit on what any one person is allowed to earn and that it is only good and right that wealth should be confiscated and dispensed to the poor.
> 
> Some people won't allow the word "Christmas" or any of the great historic traditional Christmas music because some non-Christian kid might feel left out or offended.
> 
> Some people get their panties in a bunch over the slightest infraction of poltically correct speech that could even possibly offend a minority or other protected group.
> 
> Some people think there shouldn't be grades in school or other measures that reward superior performance lest the slower kids feel less competent or important.
> 
> Some people think it would be demeaning and insulting to require people to perform menial public service in return for their welfare checks or other benefits.
> 
> And then some of these same people think it would be over the line to require school uniforms that would equalize all the kids who otherwise are forced to compete with the Gucci shirts, $200 sneakers, cashmere sweaters, and designer jeans when they are unable to do so?   Nobody thinks that would be a boost to the self esteem of all and relieve the pressure on everybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same kids whos parents send them to school in shitty clothes, will end up looking shitty in their school uniforms as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt.  We all know people who look fresh, well pressed, and neat at all times.  And we all know those who seem to just unravel before our eyes no matter how much care is taken to dress them well.
> 
> So yes, personal grooming and hygiene will still need to be emphasized--we had a LOT of instruction on that kind of stuff when I was in school, mostly from my beloved music teacher/choir director, but I still think putting the kids in uniforms would have an overall positive effect.
Click to expand...


Are these school uniforms going to be free? what happens when the parents of a child don't pay for the uniforms? will they be kept out of school until they ante up?


----------



## random3434

Pax Romana said:


> Thank god school uniforms don't exist in most schools in America. I realize a couple Catholic/private schools have them. But if they ever hit public schools, there will be an open rebellion against the federal government of United States. A rebellion that will result in massive loss of life. Taking away the right to dress freely in American high schools and junior high schools is the line that we the people of the United States of America draw. Our Founding Fathers gave us the right to bear arms to prevent totalitarianism and rebel against our government if need be. I hope it doesn't come to a rebellion, but we will rebel if necessary. Hopefully things will never come to that though, hopefully school uniforms never exist. And they never will, because if they did, there would be a rebellion. Everyone will rebel, both high school students and your average citizen who has had enough of this totalitarianism in America.



I can't believe people are actually responding to this idiot!


----------



## xotoxi

Mr Clean said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does not look like those uniforms provde much support nor need to for those ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'd better enjoy 'em while she's got' em.
> 
> In the not too distant future they'll be hanging down to her knees.
Click to expand...


These won't be hanging.


----------



## Foxfyre

High_Gravity said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same kids whos parents send them to school in shitty clothes, will end up looking shitty in their school uniforms as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt.  We all know people who look fresh, well pressed, and neat at all times.  And we all know those who seem to just unravel before our eyes no matter how much care is taken to dress them well.
> 
> So yes, personal grooming and hygiene will still need to be emphasized--we had a LOT of instruction on that kind of stuff when I was in school, mostly from my beloved music teacher/choir director, but I still think putting the kids in uniforms would have an overall positive effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are these school uniforms going to be free? what happens when the parents of a child don't pay for the uniforms? will they be kept out of school until they ante up?
Click to expand...


The clothing the kids wear to school now isn't free.  The uniforms wouldn't be either.  But churches and social agencies seem to be able to come up with clothing for disadvantaged school kids now, and they would be much better able to do that if there were mass produced and therefore inexpensive uniforms to provide instead of trying to find affordable clothes that the kids wouldn't feel unacceptably conspicuous in.

True story.  My granddaughter has been a stubbornly independent child and went through a spell where she refused to wear a coat even on very cold days.  The school officials became concerned that she didn't have a coat and arranged for a local charity to provide her with a very nice one.  Which she wore.   Her parents who are quite financially comfortable were of course horrified and thoroughly embarassed when they found out how she got the coat.     (They did immediately pay the full cost of it and then some.)


----------



## 007

xotoxi said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the sense that the above girl is _INTENTIONALLY _dancing like that to make her breasts bounce!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's more sag than bounce... acky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.  She's gonna get all yeasty underneath those hanging sacks if she doesn't lift n' dry.
Click to expand...


There's this new fangled thing the gals been a wearin' nowadays... I think they calls it a BRA...


----------



## High_Gravity

Foxfyre said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt.  We all know people who look fresh, well pressed, and neat at all times.  And we all know those who seem to just unravel before our eyes no matter how much care is taken to dress them well.
> 
> So yes, personal grooming and hygiene will still need to be emphasized--we had a LOT of instruction on that kind of stuff when I was in school, mostly from my beloved music teacher/choir director, but I still think putting the kids in uniforms would have an overall positive effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these school uniforms going to be free? what happens when the parents of a child don't pay for the uniforms? will they be kept out of school until they ante up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The clothing the kids wear to school now isn't free.  The uniforms wouldn't be either.  But churches and social agencies seem to be able to come up with clothing for disadvantaged school kids now, and they would be much better able to do that if there were mass produced and therefore inexpensive uniforms to provide instead of trying to find affordable clothes that the kids wouldn't feel unacceptably conspicuous in.
> 
> True story.  My granddaughter has been a stubbornly independent child and went through a spell where she refused to wear a coat even on very cold days.  The school officials became concerned that she didn't have a coat and arranged for a local charity to provide her with a very nice one.  Which she wore.   Her parents who are quite financially comfortable were of course horrified and thoroughly embarassed when they found out how she got the coat.     (They did immediately pay the full cost of it and then some.)
Click to expand...


You have a point.


----------



## uscitizen

High_Gravity said:


> Pax Romana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of perverts here in the US would not mind having the girls wear those mandatory uniforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School uniforms are sluttier than what teens actually wear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct.
Click to expand...


Not all school uniforms.  the Amish?  Mennonites, etc?


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Echo Zulu said:


> Pax Romana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god school uniforms don't exist in most schools in America. I realize a couple Catholic/private schools have them. But if they ever hit public schools, there will be an open rebellion against the federal government of United States. A rebellion that will result in massive loss of life. Taking away the right to dress freely in American high schools and junior high schools is the line that we the people of the United States of America draw. Our Founding Fathers gave us the right to bear arms to prevent totalitarianism and rebel against our government if need be. I hope it doesn't come to a rebellion, but we will rebel if necessary. Hopefully things will never come to that though, hopefully school uniforms never exist. And they never will, because if they did, there would be a rebellion. Everyone will rebel, both high school students and your average citizen who has had enough of this totalitarianism in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe people are actually responding to this idiot!
Click to expand...


It gave me an opportunity to post some schoolgirl pics.


----------



## Foxfyre

Echo Zulu said:


> Pax Romana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god school uniforms don't exist in most schools in America. I realize a couple Catholic/private schools have them. But if they ever hit public schools, there will be an open rebellion against the federal government of United States. A rebellion that will result in massive loss of life. Taking away the right to dress freely in American high schools and junior high schools is the line that we the people of the United States of America draw. Our Founding Fathers gave us the right to bear arms to prevent totalitarianism and rebel against our government if need be. I hope it doesn't come to a rebellion, but we will rebel if necessary. Hopefully things will never come to that though, hopefully school uniforms never exist. And they never will, because if they did, there would be a rebellion. Everyone will rebel, both high school students and your average citizen who has had enough of this totalitarianism in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe people are actually responding to this idiot!
Click to expand...


Well I don't know whether he's an idiot, but even idiots come up with an interesting topic now and then.


----------



## High_Gravity

uscitizen said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pax Romana said:
> 
> 
> 
> School uniforms are sluttier than what teens actually wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all school uniforms.  the Amish?  Mennonites, etc?
Click to expand...


If there is a standard school girl uniform I doubt they will use the Amish standard uniform, might as well throw the kids in burkas.


----------



## Foxfyre

uscitizen said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pax Romana said:
> 
> 
> 
> School uniforms are sluttier than what teens actually wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all school uniforms.  the Amish?  Mennonites, etc?
Click to expand...


School uniforms of course can go to the extreme.  In our former community in another state, there was one radically fundamentalist Christian school that required all the girls to wear bonnets, long sleeves, long skirts, sensible plain shoes as the school uniform.  When they came to my agency for swimming lessons, we had to paper over all the observation windows and put a guard on the door to ensure that no man would see the young ladies in their swimming attire.  And I used to feel so bad for those girls who would be out running track in those long sleeves, long skirts, and bonnets.

So it can be overdone.

These days I would opt for pretty much practical, comfortable, but reasonably attractive unisex uniforms for all.


----------



## random3434

Most puplic school uniforms are khaki pants and polo shirts fyi.


I think the OP would go on a shooting spree if he had to wear them to his eighth grade class, eh?


----------



## IanC

every school should have a dress code. defining a uniform just makes it easier to enforce


----------



## Foxfyre

IanC said:


> every school should have a dress code. defining a uniform just makes it easier to enforce



I agree.  I grew up with a dress code in school and it didn't warp my little psyche or inhibit my creativity or sense of personal worth one bit.  Just as 'dressing for success'  in the business world is a reality, kids who are properly attired, clean, pressed, and with reasonable hygiene simply behave more appropriately than they do when dressed as sluts or hooligans.  And in our local schools, and probably everywhere, it became necessary to outlaw gang colors and gang attire in all the schools.  Now if they would just enforce a dress code for the teachers. . . .


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Pax Romana said:


> Thank god school uniforms don't exist in most schools in America. I realize a couple Catholic/private schools have them. *But if they ever hit public schools, there will be an open rebellion against the federal government of United States.* A rebellion that will result in massive loss of life. Taking away the right to dress freely in American high schools and junior high schools is the line that we the people of the United States of America draw. Our Founding Fathers gave us the right to bear arms to prevent totalitarianism and rebel against our government if need be. I hope it doesn't come to a rebellion, but we will rebel if necessary. Hopefully things will never come to that though, hopefully school uniforms never exist. And they never will, because if they did, there would be a rebellion. Everyone will rebel, both high school students and your average citizen who has had enough of this totalitarianism in America.



You're a little on the ball there-some public schools DO have uniforms. Many more have dress codes. (I don't think it's right for uniforms, but I'm ok with dress codes-but it already exists). AND they make you pay for them, for a public school.

http://davidsen.mysdhc.org/Uniforms

This public school in my area has uniforms (as I linked), and there has never been an uproar over them at all.

Also catholic/private schools should be able to implement school uniforms. It's a private institution and you don't have to send your kids there. The government shouldn't be able to tell privately run institutions how to run their organization.


----------



## High_Gravity

JamesInFlorida said:


> Pax Romana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god school uniforms don't exist in most schools in America. I realize a couple Catholic/private schools have them. *But if they ever hit public schools, there will be an open rebellion against the federal government of United States.* A rebellion that will result in massive loss of life. Taking away the right to dress freely in American high schools and junior high schools is the line that we the people of the United States of America draw. Our Founding Fathers gave us the right to bear arms to prevent totalitarianism and rebel against our government if need be. I hope it doesn't come to a rebellion, but we will rebel if necessary. Hopefully things will never come to that though, hopefully school uniforms never exist. And they never will, because if they did, there would be a rebellion. Everyone will rebel, both high school students and your average citizen who has had enough of this totalitarianism in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a little on the ball there-some public schools DO have uniforms. Many more have dress codes. (I don't think it's right for uniforms, but I'm ok with dress codes-but it already exists).
> 
> Also catholic/private schools should be able to implement school uniforms. It's a private institution and you don't have to send your kids there. The government shouldn't be able to tell privately run institutions how to run their organization.
Click to expand...


You are correct, some public schools do have uniforms depending where you live and dress codes are in most if not all schools. 10 years when ago when I was still in high school they had a day called pajama day, where you could come to school in pajamas.Well a few girls showed up in lingerie, they were sent home, but examples like that is why a dress code is mandatory, you'll always have people overstepping their boundaries.


----------



## NYcarbineer

uscitizen said:


> I think uniform dress codes in all schools thru 12th grade are a good thing.  It removes sources of strife and peer pressure.



I agree.  There's more than enough time in adult life for running around looking like a slob and not giving a shit that you do.


----------

